# Costco 2017



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Someone posted a large Jack O Lantern on the Haunter's Hangout page. It was really cool. Not sure if the link will work https://www.facebook.com/LouiseNTom/videos/2123298791230450/


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Scratch that! He said he bought it on Ebay and they sold it at Costco last year in the UK.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The July Costco Connection magazine is still out and didn't have anything halloween in it. I think halloween may start with the August issue and then more in the September one. August should be out real soon.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Talk about timing! I have checked the Costco website each of the last two days. Nothing. Buy after I got two of the giant resin gargoyles (and yes, Spirit's was the exact same one) for $90 each, delivered, they have a special place in my cold, dark heart.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The July Costco Connection magazine is still out and didn't have anything halloween in it. I think halloween may start with the August issue and then more in the September one. August should be out real soon.



Thanks for the updating. I'm really hoping that they carry the pose n stay skeletons this year. I recall seeing on this board that they are the best in terms of quality, although that will mean that I will have to buy a membership in order to purchase them. 

My husband and I are hoping to expand our outdoor decorating area. If anyone happens to see them, can you please post it on here? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Juno_b said:


> I recall seeing on this board that they are the best in terms of quality, although that will mean that I will have to buy a membership in order to purchase them.


They were available on the Costco website last year for anyone to order. If you're a non-member I think it was just a $2 extra charge.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Today Costco was putting out Halloween costumes for kids. It won't be long before decorations appear.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Costco Connection August magazine is online but only kids costumes for halloween are shown, no skeletons or props.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I went yesterday and only costumes out so far. Missed out last year on the gargoyle. Hoping I can snag one this year.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

*FYI--- Costco pirate skeletons are starting to ship in the bay area*

Just thought I would let you know the pirate skeletons are loading for delivery to Bay Area locations. Not sure about regular skeletons though. Haven't seen them yet and not sure if they will carry them this year.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Last year you could buy the normal skellies online even though they were not for sale in the store. I hope at the least this is the case this year as well.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Agreed, here's hoping the regular skeletons are, at least, available online. I saw the pirate skeleton last year in the store and I didn't like it. If I was doing a pirate theme, that may have been different, at least for 1 skeleton. Having a skeleton already made up as a pirate is too limiting. I wonder if they're selling it again b/c it was so popular or b/c they're getting a huge discount on merch that didn't sell last year.



VenomStorm said:


> Last year you could buy the normal skellies online even though they were not for sale in the store. I hope at the least this is the case this year as well.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

I got a pirate skellie last year as at the last minute. The plan this year is to corpsify him, but it would be much easier if there was no pirate stuff on him! It is odd to only sell pirate skeletons. Pirate themes are a small subclass. Maybe it has to do with the Piates of the Carribean movies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It is kind of nice to have a peg leg on him already. I passed on him when I saw him as I already had two pirate props, one from Lowes a few years back (believe Gemmy with a sword) and the other from CVS which had the interactive parrot on him. So I was pretty well covered with peg leg pirates. Certainly not all pirates had their leg bit off by a croc!


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Pirate skelly is up! Let's all cross our fingers that regular skellies can't be far behind!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So weird that is the only item up that is halloween related. Tried searches for halloween, and other common words like witch, skull, gargoyle, spider and couldn't find anything else.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It is kind of nice to have a peg leg on him already. I passed on him when I saw him as I already had two pirate props, one from Lowes a few years back (believe Gemmy with a sword) and the other from CVS which had the interactive parrot on him. So I was pretty well covered with peg leg pirates. Certainly not all pirates had their leg bit off by a croc!


I have to take his peg leg off this year for what I have planned because I didnt get a regular skeleton lol.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

I ran into Costco briefly yesterday, (it was crazy in there, ran right back out.) They had the pirate skeletons in store, and a lot of their costumes were out.


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

They had the regular skeletons in the stores here in Canada last year. I have the sku for them, will get my wife (a Costco manager) to look and get an update.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone seen the "Talking Tombstone" yet? I purchased it at my local Costco here in Mississauga, Canada.


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

I have been bugging my wife daily about that one! It was due to arrive in the Metro Vancouver stores Friday, but appears to be running late.


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

I picked up one of each of these in Langley Costco last week!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw these pictures on another forum from a Costco in Australia


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

So far, all they have in So. Cal is costumes and the same pirate skeleton they sold last year. But then I went back to the free sample table with the peanut butter and felt better.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

that loooks cool. break it open and post a vid!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

that talking tombstone looks cool. break it open and post a vid!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I need that talking tombstone. I wish they would put this stuff on their site already!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Pumpkin_Lord said:


> Has anyone seen the "Talking Tombstone" yet? I purchased it at my local Costco here in Mississauga, Canada.
> View attachment 442129


Thanks! Coupla questions: How tall, how much (Canadian), and is it polyresin? Must be. 

Sigh. Something else I have to buy.

Thx,

Mike


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

It is about 5 feet tall, very sturdy. Price was $89 Canadian. Not sure what it is made of but would guess it is polyresin - like a plastic bin, but smells like rubber. 

Made by Seasonal Visions in California.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

lbc said:


> I saw these pictures on another forum from a Costco in Australia
> ....
> View attachment 442489
> ....
> ...


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

On another forum, the Butler was listed as 84" with a price of $179.99, the tombstone was listed as 64" with a price of $119.99, again this was from Costco Australia


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

I can confirm that the Costco's in Metro Vancouver will all have the tombstones any day (they were due at depot yesterday). $89.99. Each store appears to be getting a dozen. There are other items coming as well, but difficult to ascertain exactly what they are, as Costco's system is archaic.

If the US stores don't get these, I'd be happy to grab some and ship them to anyone that was one.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

This is what I got from a good friend today.... BUTLER should be arriving end of month in the states! Check sooner because back east gets their stuff way before us in Utah!!! Also shows arrivals of a Skeleton male & female $129.99 HOW EXCITING!!!! There is a 20" LED pumpkin and the tombstone is not coming!!! I'm gonna cross my fingers... but if by chance I can't get one..... who can ship to the states for me?!? Would it be costly? Here are the item numbers but may vary upon stores...

#1456688 butler
#1456687 tombstone 
#1455653 pumpkin
#999390 female skeleton

Anyone that finds pictures or more info please post!!!!!!


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

I can grab one for you, I’m in Surrey, BC, right at the US border with Washington State. Can just ship it to you UPS or whatever.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Shouldnt be long now Costco online finally has a "holiday" link on their website.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I emailed Costco to ask when they plan on adding Halloween items to their website. They responded back yesterday and just said it'll be soon and to check the website.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Any So Cal people, I stopped by the Costco in Burbank today just to see if they had any Halloween out yet. They had the pirate skeleton (and something else that's escaping me right now) + costumes. After checking out I asked at the info desk when they will be getting in Halloween and was told any day now. They checked the big Jack-o-lantern for me because I had the item # (thank you FunnyFreckledFrog) and said they will be getting a lot in. He said by this time next week all the stores should be stocked. I really, really want the jack-o-lantern on the stakes someone posted previously. I was going to make one but getting the one posted is much better for me. Fingers crossed they will carry it in the US!!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Any So Cal people, I stopped by the Costco in Burbank today just to see if they had any Halloween out yet. They had the pirate skeleton (and something else that's escaping me right now) + costumes. After checking out I asked at the info desk when they will be getting in Halloween and was told any day now. They checked the big Jack-o-lantern for me because I had the item # (thank you FunnyFreckledFrog) and said they will be getting a lot in. He said by this time next week all the stores should be stocked. I really, really want the jack-o-lantern on the stakes someone posted previously. I was going to make one but getting the one posted is much better for me. Fingers crossed they will carry it in the US!!


I'm a So Cal member.. I checked a Costco the other day and all they was the same thing you stated,


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

Tombstones have arrived in the Langley warehouse!


----------



## aboxman (Nov 6, 2015)

*Pirate Skeletons in Michigan*

Spotted the Pirate Skeletons at my local Costco $39.99.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

aboxman said:


> Spotted the Pirate Skeletons at my local Costco $39.99.
> View attachment 445641


Yay! Another Metro Detroiter! 
Now, all we need are the regular Pose n stay skeletons to appear!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

JTAHaunts Halloween posted On YouTube regarding the Butler

https://youtu.be/u0dq0iiIEXY


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like his sound track. Interesting that the UK one at least speaks 3 languages.


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Here in So. Calif., I've gone to 3 Costco stores. Lots of costumes for the wee ones, the pirate skeleton, and small cans of Playdoh as a trick-or-treat alternative to candy. Since they've already got Christmas stuff out, it looks like that's all we're gonna get here. I am reminded of the holiday quote, "I got a rock.  "


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> Here in So. Calif., I've gone to 3 Costco stores. Lots of costumes for the wee ones, the pirate skeleton, and small cans of Playdoh as a trick-or-treat alternative to candy. Since they've already got Christmas stuff out, it looks like that's all we're gonna get here. I am reminded of the holiday quote, "I got a rock.  "


Most west coast US stores are in the same boat. But! There is more on the way, expected in the warehouses at the end of August. The 7’ tall butler for $99, a giant jack-o-lantern for $29 for sure. Keep an eye out in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if the So Cal stores will get this pumpkin man? I NEED him!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

My husband texted me from Costco as he was picking up some groceries to tease me that the Halloween stuff is out. The pic is on my phone, and definitely has the tombstone as well as a pumpkin of some description, the mini playdough packs, and I saw a rack of costumes behind the tombstones. So London Ontario is getting some stuff.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Really want the pumpkin man not sure if the UK will get it in really hoping so


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

1000th Happy Haunt said:


> Here in So. Calif., I've gone to 3 Costco stores. Lots of costumes for the wee ones, the pirate skeleton, and small cans of Playdoh as a trick-or-treat alternative to candy. Since they've already got Christmas stuff out, it looks like that's all we're gonna get here. I am reminded of the holiday quote, "I got a rock.  "


 I am feeling the same way. Rocks.... This was the year I saved up to buy the Pose N Stay Skeletons. I have a strong feeling that they won't carry them...


----------



## orangecountyhaunt (Aug 3, 2017)

From the Costco Mexico website:

This giant haunted pumpkin will scare and fascinate your guests. This well detailed sculpture is made of high quality plastic material. It has a yellow LED light function that glows steadily or intermittently. Lights and synchronized sounds activated by motion sensor. Includes a timer (6 hours on / 18 hours off) and volume control. Features and specifications of the product: Product Height: 50 cm Product Width: 43 cm Product Weight: 4.5 kg Sculpture in high quality plastic material Pumpkin with realistic textures and colors Light functions Yellow LED on constant or flashing Synchronized lights and sounds activated by motion sensor 1 29-second recording of terrifying sounds Outdoor plastic injection function control box operated with batteries: Light on and sensor off / lights off and sensor on / Lights on and sensor on Sleep timer 6 hours on / 18 hours off Sound volume control Requires 4 "AA" batteries of 1,5 V (not included); The batteries are replaceable For indoor and outdoor use

Listed at $699 peso


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

At my costco in Austin they have them. They are set up like a pirate though with a wooden leg and a hook hand


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

orangecountyhaunt said:


> From the Costco Mexico website:
> 
> This giant haunted pumpkin will scare and fascinate your guests. This well detailed sculpture is made of high quality plastic material. It has a yellow LED light function that glows steadily or intermittently. Lights and synchronized sounds activated by motion sensor. Includes a timer (6 hours on / 18 hours off) and volume control. Features and specifications of the product: Product Height: 50 cm Product Width: 43 cm Product Weight: 4.5 kg Sculpture in high quality plastic material Pumpkin with realistic textures and colors Light functions Yellow LED on constant or flashing Synchronized lights and sounds activated by motion sensor 1 29-second recording of terrifying sounds Outdoor plastic injection function control box operated with batteries: Light on and sensor off / lights off and sensor on / Lights on and sensor on Sleep timer 6 hours on / 18 hours off Sound volume control Requires 4 "AA" batteries of 1,5 V (not included); The batteries are replaceable For indoor and outdoor use
> 
> Listed at $699 peso


Thats the pumpkin that was in my husband's picture. No idea what price though, the pic doesn't show any prices. \So they're in some of the Canadian stores too.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

djkeebz said:


> At my costco in Austin they have them. They are set up like a pirate though with a wooden leg and a hook hand


That's a newer different one that Costco came out with. Seems really limiting. How many people can really use a pirate skeleton?


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> That's a newer different one that Costco came out with. Seems really limiting. How many people can really use a pirate skeleton?


I also think that the pirate skeleton is too limiting as well. I just want the simple classic style ones.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Does anyone have the Sku number for the Butler?


----------



## GeneralZod (Aug 30, 2016)

pauly88 said:


> Does anyone have the Sku number for the Butler?


The Costco item no is 1456688


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Went to our Costco last Friday in Canada and they got the tombstone and the Pumpkin Harvester. I played around with the tombstone to get it working and they have a some kind of buttons on the back with times settings and they are kind of touch sensitive button not a spring loaded one.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

GeneralZod said:


> The Costco item no is 1456688


Thank you.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone know the item number for the pumpkin man? Want to call and see if they will be carrying any in store near me. Thanks in advance!

Also, they have added the reaper to the website:

https://www.costco.com/fall-decor.html


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Costco has added the lunging reaper on its website


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Juno_b said:


> Yay! Another Metro Detroiter!


That makes 3 of us! 
I haven't been in a Costco in years, so I don't have a membership, but my brother in law is an unnaturally regular Costco customer, so I could have him pick up whatever grabs me... I'm kinda liking that headstone so far.....


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> That makes 3 of us!
> I haven't been in a Costco in years, so I don't have a membership, but my brother in law is an unnaturally regular Costco customer, so I could have him pick up whatever grabs me... I'm kinda liking that headstone so far.....


So glad to see people on here that live near to me. 

I don't currently have a membership either. I was happy to hear that you could order some of their things online (for an additional charge). 

Since there hasn't been any indication that Costco isn't carrying the simple Pose N Stay skeletons, I am starting to explore other possible retailers/manufacturers.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

See where Costco has the same black spider for $40 that GrandinRoad carries for $69. They are slowly adding stuff to the website.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

The pumpkin is available!!! YAHOO! Won't be long until they add the butler I'm dying to buy! 

Link: https://m.costco.com/Halloween-Pumpkin.product.100340579.html


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

I want tnat pumpkin man too but here in Leesburg all they have is the pirate skellie ~Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Is 1456688 the number for the pumpkin harvestor?~Pat


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

The September Costco Connection is out for the US... it has the following:
- Animated Butler with Lights & Sound - Item #1456688 - Warehouse & Costco.com
Towering nearly 7' tall, this spooky butler is just dying to greet you this Halloween. Dressed in a Victorian-era butler costume, he features light-up eyes, a moving mouth, a towel draped over one arm, and a light-up candelabra in one hand. One activated, lights and animation synchronize to one of six ghastly rotating sayings. Powered by any standard outlet
- Talking tombstone with Lights & Sounds - Items #1456687 - Costco.com ONLY. 
Featuring an animated mouth that repeats five spooky phrases, this talking tombstone is motion sensor activated. It can speak in English, Spanish, and French, or make spooky sounds only. For indoor and outdoor use. 
- Poseable skeleton - Item # 915602 - Costco.com ONLY
This 60" skeleton has poseable arms and legs, and even a moveable jaw. Pose it in various positions with the lifelike joints (it must lean against an object to stand upright). Can be used indoors or outdoors.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

So does that make it official that the skeletons won't be in stores? I know several people who are adamant that they are coming, for some unknown reason.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Costco by me doesn't have the Butler yet. Is the Lunging reaper online only or will stores get him too?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Checked the website this morning and was excited to see the FINALLY posted The Animated Pumpkin Harvester ($99.99), 60" Regular Pose-N-Stay Skeletons ($39.99) and a cute Halloween Witch Wreath ($29.99)! Hopefully they will post the rest tommorrow! 


https://m.costco.com/Animated-Pumpkin-Harvester.product.100337627.html

https://m.costco.com/60"-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-.product.100197442.html

https://m.costco.com/Halloween-Witch-Wreath.product.100339735.html


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you, FunnyFreckledFrog, for posting that the Pumpkin Harvester is available! That is the only thing I HAD to have this year and I was giving up hope! He's MINE!!!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Talking Tombstone is on sale now at Costco.com for $79.99, free ground shipping


----------



## HaunterMom (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone have the talking tombstone? The costco.com website doesn't show it working. What does it say? Please post a short video. Thanks!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

HaunterMom said:


> Does anyone have the talking tombstone? The costco.com website doesn't show it working. What does it say? Please post a short video. Thanks!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLua0swqF1k


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Ordered the talking tombstone and the pumpkin. Free Shipping! Only a 5% charge for not being a member, a little over $5.00 not bad.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Costco Pumpkin on youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFefJqYz9M4


----------



## scaryflying (Oct 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the price of the Butler in the USA?


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Thank you, FunnyFreckledFrog, for posting that the Pumpkin Harvester is available! That is the only thing I HAD to have this year and I was giving up hope! He's MINE!!!


Mine too!!!!! I make one up every year from scratch but it will be so much easer just putting him up ~Pat


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

scaryflying said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Butler in the USA?


I was told by a manager. $99 plus tax of course.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

The butler is now on the costco site for 99 dollars and free shipping but it says out of stock!


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if they'll be carrying the gargoyle statue again this year?


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Doesn't look like it Mraymer.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

mraymer said:


> Does anyone know if they'll be carrying the gargoyle statue again this year?


I don't think they will.. Spirit has it but it is $199. I know pricey?


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

pauly88 said:


> I don't think they will.. Spirit has it but it is $199. I know pricey?


Exactly, not worth $200 in my opinion and I'm not paying full retail. Last year I didn't order it online, wanted to pick it up in the store only to find out that it wasn't available in the stores in my area, out west only I believe. By that time, it was sold out online. With as popular as it was and how quickly it sold out, figured they'd bring it back. I'll look for one on clearance if I'm lucky, otherwise I'll just have to do without.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

mraymer said:


> Exactly, not worth $200 in my opinion and I'm not paying full retail. Last year I didn't order it online, wanted to pick it up in the store only to find out that it wasn't available in the stores in my area, out west only I believe. By that time, it was sold out online. With as popular as it was and how quickly it sold out, figured they'd bring it back. I'll look for one on clearance if I'm lucky, otherwise I'll just have to do without.


It's a cool prop, I'm not gonna lie. But it's not perfect. Taking the wings on and off is a major PITA, and something is gonna break after doing that a few times. They are heavy, and the electronics are not at all water resistant. 

I lucked out and got 2 from Costco last year at $90 a pop. But one came a little broken (I suspect many of them break in shipping given its heft and verticality); the box was shredded. I didn't even bother complaining as I knew they were never gonna have an unbroken one to send me, also even a little broken it was worth the $90. 

I would encourage you to check out Home Depot; they are going to have a big resin gargoyle this year (though not on a pedestal, and not capable of being used as a fogger [though it's very questionable to me if the Costco/Spirit one can either]). HD has had a new large resin gargoyle for each of the last three years. Two years ago they had an enormous one (55 lbs) that I like even more than the Costco/Spirit one. There is a picture of it in a photo of outdoor Halloween décor on HD's website but I can't find any more info on it. Likely it will be in stores, maybe not online.

I also encourage you to look at Costco's large resin tombstone this year. It is underpriced at $80. Perhaps Costco likes having a prop like this (maybe even as an almost loss-leader) every year, and this year it is the tombstone.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ahh...I see the gargoyle is finally up on HD's website. Though not in any stores within 100 miles of me (or anywhere else, it would seem).


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I am SOOOOOO bummed! I received my Pumpkin Harvester from Costco the other day (lightning fast shipping BTW, rec'd it the day after I ordered it) and what is the 1st thing printed on the box? FOR INDOOR USE ONLY Are you kidding me? Who has room for a 7 foot tall pumpkin man inside their house? It's going back today and I am just a bit heartbroken.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am SOOOOOO bummed! I received my Pumpkin Harvester from Costco the other day (lightning fast shipping BTW, rec'd it the day after I ordered it) and what is the 1st thing printed on the box? FOR INDOOR USE ONLY Are you kidding me? Who has room for a 7 foot tall pumpkin man inside their house? It's going back today and I am just a bit heartbroken.


if you use it outside under a cover it will be ok or under a pop up mine from homedepot has done great that way


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the idea, but unfortunately neither of those options works for us - no porch or overhang (live in a typical California bungalow).


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Restless Acres said:


> Ahh...I see the gargoyle is finally up on HD's website. Though not in any stores within 100 miles of me (or anywhere else, it would seem).


They do have the gargoyle in a store near me. Was in last night for home repair item  and did notice the large gargoyle. Not sure if it will eventually be at all of them though. They did also have the carraige for those hoping they would be in store. Though I should mention this in the HD thread so people aren't confused.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Thanks for the idea, but unfortunately neither of those options works for us - no porch or overhang (live in a typical California bungalow).


Just FYI, virtually no (if any at all) animated figures sold at Spirit, Home Depot, Costco, what have you, are technically designed for outdoor use. If left exposed in the rain they will stop working more or less quickly. If left partially exposed, or you are somewhat careful in covering them when it rains, or bringing them in, etc, they will last longer. The more careful you are, the better. 

These props aren't going to last forever under almost any circumstances (indoors or out). The latex will crack and decay, the (plastic) gears will break, the circuit boards will die, the welds will break, the plastic connections will break, the wires will pull out.

You are not purchasing a Picasso here but a relatively disposable decoration.


----------



## kp[email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Could someone post a link to the gargoyle? I cannot find it. Much appreciated &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Could someone post a link to the gargoyle? I cannot find it. Much appreciated ��


I believe this is what everyone is talking about. Here it is: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...olding-Skull-with-LED-lights-MH4083/301148714


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Costco just added (or I'm just now seeing) a set of 5 pillar candles with the "Look of Real Flame" (Mirage flameless candles) for $20. 

https://www.costco.com/Mirage-5-piece-LED-Candles-The-Look-of-a-Real-Flame.product.100348013.html


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Could someone post a link to the gargoyle? I cannot find it. Much appreciated ��

















I just happened to be in HD today and took a picture of it. Once again this is the Home DepotGargoyle


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I just received my tombstones! I absolutely *LOVE*LOVE* them, very well made. I bought several so I could change up the front faces on a few. The yard will be really impressive this year! Great buy!


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

The regular pose n stays are on line now.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the regular Costco pose n stay skeletons are for sale online in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Slaughter83 (Aug 9, 2017)

Made my annual trip to costco yesterday (dont have any close by in Sydney Australia so i go with a friend and its a big day lol) and was a bit disappointed. I wish they had the gargoyle on a pillar from last year. Didn't like the tombstone and thought the large skull and raven was too expensive. I did get the standard posable skeleton and was tempted by the big spider. Had to put skelly in the front seat of my sports car to get home lol


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hey Slaughter82

I was after the gargolye too, but when I emailed Costco, they said they would not have them in Australia this year 

I do like the posable skeletons, I've gotten two from Costco. My favourite item from Costco is the light up pumpkins. I love those.


----------



## Slaughter83 (Aug 9, 2017)

Aw that makes me sad. Depending on what else comes out in other stores (seriously wish it would all hurry up) im thinking of getting another skelly or the pumpkin


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah, I am checking the other stores and nothing yet. Although Lombard have a few new pieces, include a gargoyle, but I don't think I am prepared to pay the price they want.......


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Ordered 2 pose n stay skeletons and 1 black skeleton spider online. Received only one of each. Hope UPS drops the other skeleton tomorrow. Hope they didn't lose my skeleton.


----------



## thruster (Sep 17, 2014)

What No skully skeletons from Costco. Dang what am I going to do?


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I am SOOOOOO bummed! I received my Pumpkin Harvester from Costco the other day (lightning fast shipping BTW, rec'd it the day after I ordered it) and what is the 1st thing printed on the box? FOR INDOOR USE ONLY Are you kidding me? Who has room for a 7 foot tall pumpkin man inside their house? It's going back today and I am just a bit heartbroken.


None of the things that are movment or sound work out in the rain but if youmove them or cover them in a storm they will last at least a few years ~Pat


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

You can order them online.


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I just received my tombstones! I absolutely *LOVE*LOVE* them, very well made. I bought several so I could change up the front faces on a few. The yard will be really impressive this year! Great buy!
> 
> View attachment 467953
> 
> ...


I just received mine also and glad I bought it. It has so much potential. I am having an issue though. It will not trigger unless I bump it. I have tried all of the modes and none of them will allow it to trigger. I do not see any blockage of the hole the infrared is located at. Any suggestions?


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Nevermind, I opened up the back and found cut/broken wires to the PIR. Debating on sending it back or just attempting the repairs myself. The cut wires are very short which will make it very difficult. Ahhh heck, I've got enough honey do's on the list without adding another. Back it goes in the box.

Edited to add: The Tombstone is now showing Out of Stock. AGGHHHH 

I notified Costco of the return , got the return label, boxed it up and notified UPS for pickup. Went back to Costco to purchase another and now I'm kicking myself. May go ahead with the Pumpkin Harvester but it really doesn't fit my skeleton/graveyard theme. Wish I could skeletize the Harvester...... hmmmmm


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Went online and they are out of stock for the talking tombstone.


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Went to Costco tonight and besides a few costumes and pirate skeletons they had completely removed the Halloween section and had all the Christmas stuff out. I was able to snag one of the pumpkins but was very disappointed.


----------



## Wassup (Sep 22, 2017)

Hmm. Also went to Costco tonight and nothing!!! Not even the Hershey Halloween packs. Everything was Christmas -- are they always this early taking stuff away?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I purchased the Witch wreath online. I have to say it's beyond AMAZING! High quality, nicely packaged. Looks like I purchased them from a boutique for $100+. I couldn't be happier! I also purchased both spiders, pumpkin and the pumpkin man... I can't say enough good things about these purchases!!! Bring on Halloween!


----------



## pyrate (Oct 17, 2016)

Not sure when the markdown occurred but noticed today that the online price for the pirate skely is $19.97 — regular still $39.99. Bought two this evening.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

We bought the pumpkin harvestor online LOVE him Hes huge Our problem is he is not that easy to carry around and he will have to go in and out if it rains But he is very cool


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Costco has a 45 inch tall heavy duty plastic angel for sale online and in the store. It is a Christmas item but itwould look great in a graveyard and is much lighter and less fragile than the resin garden angels (I have several). The link is here https://m.costco.com/45%22-Angel-Statue--.product.100342757.html?catalogId=10701&langId=-1&storeId=10301&krypto=m%2BjhN4AJ%2F4oEqxVZWzCwmpQNLdkdfP3jxbe9P%2FpkiRY4UhPegczBbOriPWkT4388R9fefWVOdNYhKadJw1aApKI3C4Sgh0zRjaVdJZQnN0gc8EJB7iNyOKT6cDtQqHJPLAYac4NfydhClta7WCzQqg%3D%3D

The website says Poly resin but the one saw in the store felt like it was heavy duty plastic. I could easily lift it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just in our Costco and saw the 45-inch angel that foolishmortal42 described above. Here are some photos of it. The signage for it says "may also be available at costco.com". Her SKU is 1456795. I concur that she seems to be made of a thick hard plastic when I tapped on it. She was quite beautiful. More on the yellowish side than cream white like on the box photo though, and with brownish shading. Indoor/outdoor. If I hadn't bought my GR winged angel recently at 50% off (67.95 + 17 ship), I would have picked this lady up for slightly less than I paid for the GR one.




















Also noticed that they had a set of 5 Mirage wax LED moving flame pillar candles with remote and custom timers. Stock was really low in my store.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Those candles are pretty good. Not as good as the luminaras but when I bought them they weee 20 dollars at Costco regular 40 with duracell batteries included.


----------

